
Coronavirus could attack immune system like HIV, warn scientists - anigbrowl
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3079443/coronavirus-could-target-immune-system-targeting-protective
======
anigbrowl
Here is the cited paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41423-020-0424-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41423-020-0424-9)

